# Saleen's (extremely) modified continental



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Oohhhhh! They're hearts!!!! That's why I was seeing a zigzag! I LOVE it! 
It's beautiful! Who cares if the hearts aren't angled the same! They're great! I love, love, love it!  :dance:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The hearts are very cute.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks great! I love the hearts. Did you do that by eyeballing or did you use some kind of stencil?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks very comfortable and I LOVE the heart poms!!_


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Ooooh...I love it! She's a very pretty girl.
I've just put Troy in a HCC as well...almost identical to Saleen's, but his poms aren't hearts! It got put to the test this morning during field training (water retrieves), and I've found it to be a very practical trim. He's nearly dry now, no mats, and he looks like a poodle!!! I'll be interested in hearing how you like the trim.
Where did you get Saleen from? She's a lovely silver girl!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

I think the hearts are adorable! Nice sissor work too. Looks like your carving skills are pretty good to me!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow she is so light now! She's a beautiful silver! I remember when you were doing the countdown until she arrived home.

I like the trim..it's cute, easy to maintain and gives her character. It's perfect for Saleen.

I'd like to see Jazz in the english saddle again!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I'd like to see Jazz in the english saddle again!


working on it, but i want to put my own spin on it. Hoping I can get started on it tonight but I don't know. Nicholas got some shots at the doctor today and now he's running a low fever, randomly going into crying/screaming fits, and throwing it. hwell:

On the bright side I asked my hair stylist today about manic panic on Saleen's coat and she thinks it will show up fine on the grey. So yay... maybe we can have some fun with that later too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Loven those hearts!!! They are perfect!!! 

I know you dont like big bracelets but she would look dear with them rounded a bit. I bet you could put a spin on that jacket to match those perfect rosettes. Imagine that.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Olie said:


> Loven those hearts!!! They are perfect!!!
> 
> I know you dont like big bracelets but she would look dear with them rounded a bit. I bet you could put a spin on that jacket to match those perfect rosettes. Imagine that.


I don't mind the larger braceletts. It's just that she was 7 bladed ALL OVER except ears and topknot and tail in ear/mid March. I forget the exact date. So three months worth of growth just isn't enough for anything down there to be rounded really. That will have to wait I suppose and depends on how easy a keeper she is about them. I don't have time to be combing them out and fighting with matting daily which is what her coat sometimes is like. 

I don't know what to do with the jacket really, hadn't thought of it until now. Ha ha, thanks a lot  now I AM thinking and wondering hmmmmmmm what else does this clip need LOL. 

On the brighter side of things though since being shaved short her coat is coming in more dense. I shave her tail not that long ago b/c it was so thin and always stringy looking no matter what. So far so good with the re-growth. It's nice and dense and more course. Even her topknot is standing better on it's own. It's like her coat changed over night almost. Only thing I don't care for is just how much wire it has to it, it much courser. Even Jazz's is getting that way so I wonder if it is enviromental or something. We'll see.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

puppylove said:


> Did you do that by eyeballing or did you use some kind of stencil?


A bit of Both. I used clippers to clip just barely into the coat around a pattern a made by doing the old fold a piece of paper over and cut a half a heart from it. I cut it way way big though and eyeballed the rest. 

I don't do curves nearly as well as straight lines so the pattern gave me a tiny bit more confidence doing the top parts of the hearts.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Vibrant said:


> Where did you get Saleen from? She's a lovely silver girl!


I got her from a breeder in Tenn. (Southern Style) but sadly she's begun to dabble in breeding doodles with her UKC champion sire. I have been a bit dissapointed to say the least. All the right answers were there when the questions were asked but I didn't verify, which I should have, and turns out the answers weren't 100% truthful. Now her website looks a lot more like a breeder for profit type deal than it did when I got Saleen and I'll admit she was kind of sort of an impulse b/c she was what I was looking for at a price I will willing and able to pay at the time. Like I said though, as much as I enjoy her and wouldn't change the fact that we got her I have been less than perfectly pleased.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So cute! Love the heart poms!!


----------

